# B.T.C. / Montreal purple Insulator



## jaroadshow (Sep 25, 2013)

I have this purple B.T.C. Insulator I found. It has B.T.C. embossed over the word Montreal.
 You can clearly see the "M" in front of the B and the rest of the lettering in Montreal is visible under B.T.C. and the "L" of Montreal is after the C , but a little less visible. 
 The Insulator is absolutely mint.

 I don't know the "CD" number or rarity and Value.
 Can anyone help with any information on it.

 Thanks

 jaroadshow


----------



## jaroadshow (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is the other end of the embossing showing the "L" in Montreal


----------



## jaroadshow (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is the base view.


----------



## jaroadshow (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a view of the top.


----------



## sparrow75 (Sep 25, 2013)

CD 102
 The Briel price guide has it at $20-$30. I don't have any real world experience on the value though.


----------



## 143Tallboy (Sep 25, 2013)

I've got it listed as:
 CD 102 BTC
 [030] (F-Skirt) B.T.C./MCANADAL SB
 Listed in purple at 20 - $30 in the latest price guide. These generally go for 20 to 25 at shows in mint condition, any damage takes the value down. The royal purple is a little more common but there is always demand for purples even from non-collectors.


----------



## botlguy (Sep 25, 2013)

What you have is a CD 102. The word CANADA is superimposed over the word MONTREAL. In that color and condition it books for $20 - $30 in my older book. It might be valued slightly higher in the newer book but no more than $10 or so, say tops $50. It is a somewhat common insulator but that color does wonders in appealing to people. Nice piece.


----------



## jaroadshow (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank You so much for the Information.

 jaroadshow


----------



## botlguy (Sep 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jaroadshow
> 
> Thank You so much for the Information.
> 
> jaroadshow


 You are very welcome. Perhaps other more astute members can add to what I have given.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 25, 2013)

Thats ....puRDy.


----------

